
Why blogging makes you a better developer – learnings after one year - kethmar
https://youtu.be/IWF9oNBCf1c
======
kethmar
It was one year ago when I started sketching the ideas for my first blog
article. The reason? I had failed my biggest freelance project yet. Knowing
that there were things I could've done differently, there was a need to share
that knowledge and learnings. That's how my first blog article came to be.

